# Burj Khalifa Tower



## LSU_Tiger (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I've noticed that most people recommend living in the Marina and other areas, and we've got some good feedback about those. I'm now looking for some opinions about pros/cons of living in the Burj Khalifa tower. Lots of them are expensive but I've come across a few online around 120k and the amenities/interiors/views/sq footage seem really amazing. I'm guessing maybe traffic is an issue? I'd love to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It's been covered before here in other threads but in a nutshell it's not recommended. You are better off getting something at the Address opposite the Burj Khalifa, at least you get a view of building that way and a better building. I've been told the accomodation in the Burj is small, can have columns going through the middle of the room and I've even been told you can hear your neighbours quite clearly as a lot of is just plasterboard/drywall!


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like Burj Khalifa is much cheaper than The Address though....


----------



## BoyDubai (Jun 12, 2011)

The Address is very expensive. I wish i could afford staying there.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

for 120k you can get much better apartments elsewhere, even villas. there's many buildings in that area which go for half that price and are better.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Wouldn't you want to live in a spot that has views of the tallest building in the world instead of living in the tallest building and having views or random other buildings?

I can't believe they actually have residential units in the Burj; terrible waste of space.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

saaf said:


> yes this is rite and if you want to see Burj Khalifa Tower daily then you can get some other place becouse Burj Khalifa Tower you can see from any top building


I looked at the Burj Khalifa and it's true the units are quiet small for your budget and most of them have pillars running through the lounge. Some of them have great views of the fountain though and the apartments are nicely done. You'll get even less in terms of space from
The Address so I wouldn't recommend that. I'm still for living in the Burj


----------

